# mnemonic for memorization of new testament bible books



## reformedman

I created this mnemonic for my kids. I hope you don't mind my posting this but I thought it might help some people concerned with an easy method of memorizing the new testament order.

*Although right correction gives every person concerned the time to pray, Herod jailed penitent John judiciously reversed. * 


_created by Frank Batista_

[Edited on 8-3-2006 by reformedman]

[Edited on 8-3-2006 by reformedman]


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I don't even see an M for Matthew. What am I missing here?


----------



## Puritan Sailor

I thnk he left out the gospels. It works if you start with Acts.


----------



## reformedman

I thought they were kidding, simply if you see the letter 'a' you should have thought to look for a book that starts with 'a'.

I'm sorry, I should have been more clear. I hope it helps out somebody, please let me know if it does. That mnemonic took me close to 3 hours to finish and ironically the last word to fix was the first, "although."

I might do one for the Old Testament also, in some near future.


----------



## jaybird0827

The assumption is that everybody remembers Matthew, Mark, Luke, John. Well, Mnemonic Method, that takes care of the first 2 M's ... now if I could only come up with L something, J something then we could put a colon : and follow it with Frank's sentence......................................... oh well I thought I had an idea ...


----------



## Puritan Sailor

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> The assumption is that everybody remembers Matthew, Mark, Luke, John. Well, Mnemonic Method, that takes care of the first 2 M's ... now if I could only come up with L something, J something then we could put a colon : and follow it with Frank's sentence......................................... oh well I thought I had an idea ...



Mnemonic Method Learning Jingle: Although....


----------



## jaybird0827

Patrick -

I like it!

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F1%255F201%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_1_201.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D4%252F4_1_201/image.gif"></a>


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Doh! I'm usually quick to catch on but the title does say it was a mnemonic for the new testament Bible.

Believe it or not, I often think of Luke as the last Gospel because Acts comes right after the Gospels and I know he wrote both. Maybe the added mnemonic will help.


----------

